# Scarecrow weapons and routine



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm working at a neighbor's home haunt on Halloween night. I'm going as an evil scarecrow. I have black jeans, brown shoes, landscaping gloves, a Party City pumpkinmak. I'm gonna get a blackout mask to wear under the pumpkin, and wrap burlap around te neck. I also hav a plastic scythe, which I'll carry. Besides that & sickle, do youknow of any other weapons? I thought of doing aweapon belt. I have a machete and bowie nife, all props. Shold I just stick w/scyhe? Also, any suggestions for a routine? Good lines, voice, & scares? Thanks.


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

a pitch fork would be the classic scarecrow tool wouldn't it?


----------



## HallowedArts13 (Oct 21, 2012)

I think you ought to go with the scythe. I'm also going as a scarecrow, and my scythe just seems to fit the mood of the rest of the costume. The only think I might suggest is a rust/age treatment on the plastic scythe, to bump it up a notch. Dave Lowe has a great rusting method that makes anything look like rusty metal. here's a link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-Et19MNKkY


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I agree with XandonX...the perfect fit is the pitchfork, although a sickle would fit too. And a stake...after all, you've got a stick holding you up, so it's nice and convenient....


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Use a pitchfork 

Evil corn cobber but currently im working on this for my evil corn dummy 























I call it the evil corn cobber. I plan on putting another barbed corn on the top and the right side. Then wrap it in burlap and paint the burlap green


----------

